
Kraftwerk played live with an astronaut on the ISS (2018) - CaliforniaKarl
https://cdm.link/2018/07/watch-kraftwerk-jam-with-the-iss-and-esa-astronaut-alexander-gerst/
======
montenegrohugo
Expect to see stuff like this become more and more "normal" in the future,
thanks to access to space becoming drastically cheaper. Falcon 9/Dragon seats
are now available for civilian purchase, as well as license to stay on the
ISS.

Some examples: Axiom Space [1] plans to send three private passengers to the
ISS on 2021, as well as adding their own commercial modules to the ISS. Tom
Cruise seems pretty set on filming his next movie in space too [2].

Furthermore, if the Starship [3] project is successful, space is going to
become _cheap_, perhaps even to the point that anyone in the upper middle
class might be able to purchase a ride.

Exciting times.

[1] [https://www.axiomspace.com/](https://www.axiomspace.com/)

[2] [https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/5/21248460/nasa-tom-
cruise-m...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/5/21248460/nasa-tom-cruise-movie-
international-space-station)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_Starship](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_Starship)

~~~
simias
I feel like shooting a movie in space would make for very good marketing but
rather boring footage. Very cramped quarters, very drastic security measures
would probably make for rather unimpressive footage compared to what's usually
achieved through CGI. Space is big, space is slow, space is quiet. It will be
quite an interesting challenge to make it look visually interesting in an
action movie I think.

Although I suppose that watching the movie knowing that it was actually shot
in space will be novelty enough to keep the audience captivated, but that'll
only work for the first few movies going through the hassle of doing it, then
the novelty will wear off and I expect that at that point people will be back
to using much cheaper, simple and flexible CGI.

~~~
52-6F-62
All scientific realism and other criticisms aside—I thought Gravity did a
pretty good job with essentially what you described as the setting of the
film.

Mostly spent focusing on pretty cramped quarters in a capsule. They figured
out some ways to introduce drama. I think what might be the most stunning
would be some of the exterior footage. I wonder whether that would introduce
some sort of barrier-breaking in the mind when watching a film taking place
above the earth knowing that the earth in the film is real footage in "real
time" and not stock or CGI.

~~~
NikolaeVarius
Suspension of disbelief failed when main character reached station with wildly
different orientations with almost no delta-v in a stupidly short amount of
time.

------
supernova87a
I'm very curious to know as a side point -- what kind of communications path
goes to the ISS? Or for example, when SpaceX's rockets live stream the video
during launch? The video quality on those broadcasts is really good. The
diagram in that article is only a cartoon representation, I'd love to know
actually how the signal gets carried.

Do they purely use ground-station-direct-to-orbit path, or is there some
satellite-to-satellite "routing" of the transmission? Do they use some NASA
ground station network, or pipe it through commercial ones as well? What kinds
of frequencies are being used? Microwave (X/Ku/etc?-bands)?

------
zubspace
Also reminds me of "Space Oddity" [1] performed by Chris Hadfield [2] in 2013
on the IIS. He even released an album with songs recorded up there [3].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaOC9danxNo)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Hadfield](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Hadfield)

[3] [https://music.apple.com/ca/album/space-sessions-songs-
from-a...](https://music.apple.com/ca/album/space-sessions-songs-from-a-tin-
can/1021790892)

------
Zenst
Reminded of JMJ colab in 1986 and was supposed to play a concert with a Ron
playing saxophone up in space. Sadly tragedy curtailed that endeavour.

[https://edition.cnn.com/2016/04/05/us/challenger-
astronaut-a...](https://edition.cnn.com/2016/04/05/us/challenger-astronaut-
and-saxophone/index.html)

------
vr46
Well, that was outstanding. i haven't seen Kraftwerk live since 1991 or 1992
but that was a gig I will never forget, and they're still changing and
adapting. I wish I'd had the money to get tickets for their Italian gigs.

~~~
squeaky-clean
> and they're still changing and adapting

Saw them for the first time in maybe 2014 or so. I hadn't followed much about
them except listening to their music, so I was expecting them to be playing
with a full setup of vintage 70's gear, mainly because there are a lot of
other groups formed in the 70s who are still big and are doing that.

I was really excited to see them mostly using iPads and microsoft Surfaces
hooked up to several keyboards and other MIDI controllers. I think they just
always want to be trying out the newest musical tech.

~~~
vr46
It seems like an enormous amount of effort just to make your entire life an
excuse to fiddle with tech, lol. Long may they continue

------
pulkitsh1234
Amazing, I got chills watching this.

------
CWuestefeld
Here's the first time bagpipes were played in space, aboard the ISS.
[https://time.com/4104158/international-space-station-
bagpipe...](https://time.com/4104158/international-space-station-bagpipe/)

The twist here is that the astronaut was honoring a good friend of mine after
he'd died.

My buddy Vic trained the astronauts on medical matters and first aid. He
showed my how you can't do CPR in space the normal way, because you'll just
push yourself across the room, so there's special stuff like this that they
need to be trained in.

He gave me the real back-stage tour in Houston, which was incredibly cool. One
nifty thing he showed my was how they simulate the communications delay in
training. It's remarkably easy and obvious: they just use Tivos.

------
cuspycode
I am reminded of astronaut Cady Coleman's flute duet with Ian Anderson of
Jethro Tull, in 2011:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeC4nqBB5BM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeC4nqBB5BM)

------
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Love_(Kraftwerk_song)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Love_\(Kraftwerk_song\))

[https://www.arte.tv/en/videos/048927-000-A/kraftwerk-pop-
art...](https://www.arte.tv/en/videos/048927-000-A/kraftwerk-pop-art/)

------
degenerate
Here's the video: [https://youtu.be/rCQEzgtWv-E](https://youtu.be/rCQEzgtWv-E)

------
FrojoS
Is there an app that I can use to create similar sounds as AstroAlex directly
on my iPhone? Lemur (which was used here) seems to best just a remote for
synthesizers, correct? Also, 25 bucks is quite steep for just playing around.

~~~
zimpenfish
SynthScaper[1] could definitely make those sounds. Mind you, probably most of
the Korg iOS synths can probably do it too.

[1] [https://motion-
soundscape.blogspot.com/2017/07/synthscaper-s...](https://motion-
soundscape.blogspot.com/2017/07/synthscaper-soundscapes-synthesizer.html)

------
jll29
+1

